# November 1969 Lemon Peeler Schwinn Stingray



## stingrayjoe (Aug 13, 2018)

Over the weekend I bought this from yet another guy who sells stuff at the local flea market. Everyone checks eBay before selling.

Older restoration with a few obvious wrong parts. The bike came with a set of repro tires I will mount up and sell the yellow line gripper.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 16, 2018)

Today I straightened things out a bit. The bike still needs a double cable clamp and to be washed w/ soap & water.


----------



## 302w (Aug 21, 2018)

I found this on the local CL and thought it looked familiar!


----------

